# Suche Hilfe beim Server einrichten.



## DC3609 (18. Juli 2021)

Guten Abend.

Ich bin dabei ein Browsergame auf einen Server zu installieren damit wir das in einer geschlossen runde moden und zocken können. Leider hat das nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das gedacht habe. VL kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?

Ich habe mir die Repository von git schon auf eine VM mit ubuntu, docker, php 7.4, composer und git gepackt.

Die Repository habe ich "var/www/html" abgelegt und die config.dist.json habe ich umbenannt in config.json und bearbeitet.

Im Repository: Core befindet sich zwar so ne kurze Anleitung aber aus der werde ich leider auch nicht schlauer.

Falls mir jemand da helfen kann und mir verratet wo ich den Fehler habe würde ich mich freuen.

Nachtrag: Ich vermute mal es hat was mit der config.json zu tuhen.

PS: ich gebe zu ich kenne mich nicht besonders damit aus, ich habe jede glich die Bilder  dazu gemach.

GIT Repository:
Star Trek Universe



config.json

```
{
  "db": {
    "host": "localhost",
    "port": 3306,
    "user": "DC3609",
    "pass": "1234",
    "database": "localhost",
    "backup_dir": "localhost",
    "backup_cycle_time": 2592000,
    "proxy_namespace": "Stu\\Orm\\Proxy"
  },
  "mq": {
    "host": "stu-mq",
    "port": 5672,
    "user": "mq",
    "pass": "mq",
    "vhost": "/",
    "debug": {
      "log_path": "/path/to/log",
      "log_level": 500
    }
  },
  "cache": {
    "redis_socket": "/path/to/redis.sock",
    "redis_host": "localhost",
    "redis_port": 6379
  },
  "debug": {
    "debug_mode": false,
    "logfile_path": "/path/to/log",
    "loglevel": 7
  },
  "security": {
    "validation": {
      "ip_intel_email_address": "dcernec@gmail.com",
      "ip_intel_validation_propability": 0,
      "ip_intel_validation_propability_score": 1
    },
    "cors_sites": "localhost"
  },
  "game": {
    "webroot": "/var/www/html",
    "temp_dir": "/tmp",
    "base_url": "localhost",
    "version": 1337,
    "language": "de_DE",
    "user_avatar_path": "avatare/user/",
    "alliance_avatar_path": "avatare/alliance/",
    "invitation": {
      "tokens_per_user": 2,
      "ttl": 86400
    },
    "registration_enabled": false,
    "email_sender_address": "some@e.mail",
    "admins": [
      101,
      102
    ],
    "admin": {
      "id": 101,
      "username": "adminuser",
      "email": "admin@example.com",
      "faction": 1
    },
    "imprint": {
      "name": "Max Mustermann",
      "address": "123 Fake street",
      "zip": "0815",
      "city": "Musterhausen",
      "country": "Mustercountry",
      "email": "max@example.com"
    }
  },
  "api": {
    "jwt_secret": "changeme",
    "jwt_validity_period": 259200
  }
}
```


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (18. Juli 2021)

Crossposting: Frage - Suche Hilfe beim Server einrichten.


----------



## DC3609 (19. Juli 2021)

closed

habe den fehler gefunden, ich brauch noch nen aktuelen dump


----------

